# Z97 Gaming 5 RAM Issues



## zeusintheair (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello guys,

i7-4790K
Z97 GAMING 5 
G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2133 PC3-17000 16GB 2x8GB CL9
G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2133 PC3-17000 16GB 2x8GB CL9
Gigabyte gtx970 gaming G1
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Cooler Master G750M

I had 16gb and a week ago I decided to buy 16gb more.

I can put 24gb but when I try to put the 4th stick the PC sometimes restart repetly or try to start and blue screen death appears with errors like : DRIVE IRQ NOT LESS OR EQUAL or SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED... each time a different errorr.

I have done a memtest to each ram in each stick. All ok.
I can put 3 rams in slots 1 2 3 or 1 2 4 so the memory and the slots are ok.

I've formatted with w7 pro & w10pro but same problem.

I had a wifislax cd live and I can run it with 32gb.

I've updated bios, cleared CMOS and updated all drivers (mothersip, graphic...)

I tried like 15 hours to try to put 1 ram then 2 then 3 then 4 in all different situations, sticks, posibilities.Changing ram frequency, voltage, 9-9-9-24 to different numbers...

I dont know what I can do more... I'm so desperate. Why i can run it perfectly with 24gb and not 32gb?

Pls any help will be so grateful

Regards


----------



## Gasaraki (Sep 11, 2017)

Are you on the newest BIOS (1.D)? Your board does support 32GB of memory at that speed so I don't know.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2017)

So you're saying all 4 sticks and all 4 banks are good ? I'd try to bump IMC voltage - vcssa (system agent).


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 11, 2017)

I have a MSI Z97 gaming 5 too (MS-7917). I see you flashed your bios already (for some reason i couldn't flash anything above 1.11). WHy noy play with the XMP switch to see if it makes any difference.

edit : according with https://fr.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z97-GAMING-5.html#support-mem , the only G.skill PC17000 DDR3 modules tested to work in either 1,2 or 4 banks are the following :G.SkillF3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH (which comes only as 4GB sticks each)


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 11, 2017)

Trouble is technically as you add more sticks your suppose to drop back on clock speed/timings for the additional strain/load on the IMC with four sticks. So if you were pushing two sticks already overclocked to 2133 MHz, have you tried dropping back to 1866 MHz? Also voltage supplied to the four sticks might need bumping in the mobos uEFI.

I tried messing with four sticks on my Asus Z97 board, two 8GB sticks, and two 4GB sticks. This Asus board wouldn't POST and I never bothered trying it at 1866 MHz because I preferred running the two 8GB sticks @ 2133 MHz.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 11, 2017)

cucker tarlson said:


> So you're saying all 4 sticks and all 4 banks are good ? I'd try to bump IMC voltage - vcssa (system agent).


This. More modules... needs SA voltage bump. Try adding .1V to whatever value its currently at (check in bios).


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 11, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> This. More modules... needs SA voltage bump. Try adding .1V to whatever value its currently at (check in bios).


Yes, this. VVCIO can also sometimes use a boost. I suggest 1.185V for VCCIO and 1.125V for VCCSA.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2017)

vccsa can go to 1.15v-1.20v easily if need be


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2017)

Also drop them manually to 1866 if needed for testing. My board (specs) will do all banks at 2133mhz OC easily so not sure why you're getting such a bad time.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 11, 2017)

He doesnt need to drop anything...sort of. Reset bios defaults and have it boot to jedec...which is 1600 or 1866 (the sort of part, lol). Then add SA or IO or both... id do SA by itself first. Boot and see if it works. If it does, great... then enable xmp and see if it works.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2017)

I hope they come back.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 12, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I hope they come back.



You guys can't possibly have scared him off now.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 12, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> You guys can't possibly have scared him off now.


You'd be surprised


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello guys,

I wasn't scared hehe. I had too much work.

I'm so frustrated. I didnt change any value in bios and now I can't set 2 RAMS!

When I try to put more than 1 stick the pc doesn't boot.

I restarted default values I did some photos. Maybe you can help me.

I dont know about OC and dont know exactly what SA values I should put more voltage or If I can damage the pc.

I have CPU SA/IOA/IOD voltage mode "manual mode" by default. I can change to offset mode. I have both screens


https://imgur.com/a/USBJu

Regards.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2017)

zeusintheair said:


> When I try to put more than 1 stick the pc doesn't boot.


Might have to try different RAM. Also, check your CPU socket for bent pins.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 16, 2017)

erocker said:


> Might have to try different RAM. Also, check your CPU socket for bent pins.



Also, is the 4970k overclocked?


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 16, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Also, is the 4970k overclocked?



I dont have anything OC. All hardware by default.



erocker said:


> Might have to try different RAM. Also, check your CPU socket for bent pins.



If I can boot with 1 stick of 8GB without any problem. 

I dont know about hardware. I'm just wondering Why should affect bent pints when only trying to put more RAM.

I've been almost 3 years with 16GB without any problem, but when I tried to put 32GB I had this problem, and now after like 10 hours trying to change sticks in different slots, etc.... I have the new problem...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 16, 2017)

Remove the battery for 60 seconds, dont use the reset in the BIOS. Also check and make sure you didnt damage the memory stick sockets with all that stick swapping. 

EDIT:Learn to edit posts, double posting is a no-no. The problem with with not buying 4 sticks as a set is exactly why we have these kind of issues, especially if not on QVL.


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 16, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Remove the battery for 60 seconds, dont use the reset in the BIOS. Also check and make sure you didnt damage the memory stick sockets with all that stick swapping.
> 
> EDIT:Learn to edit posts, double posting is a no-no. The problem with with not buying 4 sticks as a set is exactly why we have these kind of issues, especially if not on QVL.



I did the reset by touching the "jumps" at the mobo with a screwdriver. I'll try removing battery.

Uploaded more photos of my hw.

https://imgur.com/a/rrOHS


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's a thread with someone getting a similar error, no idea if this will help:  https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=181419.0


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 16, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Here's a thread with someone getting a similar error, no idea if this will help:  https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=181419.0



Thank you


----------



## vega22 (Sep 16, 2017)

leave the bat in, just unplug the power cord and hit the power button to drain any juice left in the system. then jump the pins to clear the cmos and try it then with all 4 sticks in.


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 16, 2017)

vega22 said:


> leave the bat in, just unplug the power cord and hit the power button to drain any juice left in the system. then jump the pins to clear the cmos and try it then with all 4 sticks in.



Sorry I dont understand the "leave the bat in" ? what do you mean?

My English is not good. I'm sorry

How Can I hit the power button and start the PC with the power cord unplugged? You mean the cable of the cooler master 750M right?

I'm sorry. I'm new


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 16, 2017)

Don't unplug anything. The bat(tery). Take it out for at least 1 minute. It's the only way to be 100% sure the CMOS/BIOS is reset.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2017)

put two sticks of ram in increase the VVCIO to about 1.1v(total)
shutdown
put the other two sticks in
profit

thats all you need todo


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 17, 2017)

have you tried to set the ram sped manually? just to test it by using lower speed, maybe it can help


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello,
I dont know If I have wrong socket pins.

I did some photos.

https://imgur.com/a/zgmQT

If I have wrong pins how can i fix it?

Thank you


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2017)

socket is fine you need to raise the vccsa voltage to 1.1


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2017)

As everyone else has said, bump your VCCSA voltage. Four 8G sticks is going to be tough on most dual channel IMCs when talking about DDR3. VTT/VCCIO is also likely to help since that's the voltage fed to the IMC.


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello guys,

The problem is I can't find the VCCSA values or VTT/VCCIO

I did some photos of my bios.

CPU SA/IOA/IOD  voltage mode is set in manual mode, should I put in offset mode?

https://imgur.com/a/QyYoc

Thank you for all your effort guys


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 22, 2017)

CPU SA voltage is what you want to adjust. 

Try 0.9 or 1.0V. Set it, reboot to bios, then enable xmp.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 22, 2017)

i say just go for 1.1 if 1.1 doesn't do it then the kit isn't going to work in that board/cpu combo


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 22, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> i say just go for 1.1 if 1.1 doesn't do it then the kit isn't going to work in that board/cpu combo




Hello, bad news.

I did what you said.

Increase to 1.1V SA voltage 

https://ibb.co/j8SueQ




I put 2 sticks of ram .

I could get to bios and bios recognize the 32GB, but when the system tries to run It shutdown...

I tried with 3 sticks but I got blue screen "bad pool header"...

Any advice?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 22, 2017)

increase the sa voltage to 1.150
set the ring voltage to 1.20
set the dram voltage to 1.55
but i don't think that kit of ram is going to work in that board with that cpu
4 sticks is asking a lot from the imc


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 22, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> increase the sa voltage to 1.150
> set the ring voltage to 1.20
> set the dram voltage to 1.55
> but i don't think that kit of ram is going to work in that board with that cpu
> 4 sticks is asking a lot from the imc



What option is  the ring voltage?  https://ibb.co/j8SueQ

Bad news if it doesnt work. Dunno why it can't work...


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 22, 2017)

o my effing god it says right there what the ring voltage is its LITERALLY CALLED RING VOLTAGE


----------



## zeusintheair (Sep 23, 2017)

T_T i changed this values

increase the sa voltage to 1.150
set the ring voltage to 1.20
set the dram voltage to 1.55


But when the system tries to run, It shutdown...

I dont know why, I tried with wifislax cd live and i could run it with no problem... weird


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 26, 2017)

that set of ram is not going to work in your pc than
sorry about your luck


----------



## zeusintheair (Oct 2, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> that set of ram is not going to work in your pc than
> sorry about your luck



Hello,

Do you think other model of RAM would work in that motherboard?

I can buy other brand or other model.

I need 36 GB RAM... What could I do?

Buy other motherboard?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 2, 2017)

Your best bet for supported RAM is what is listed on the QVL. Buy a set that fits your 32GB needs from their QVL list.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 2, 2017)

barring that two sticks of 16gb at <2133


----------



## zeusintheair (Oct 2, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> barring that two sticks of 16gb at <2133



But I need to have 32GB of RAM not 16...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 2, 2017)

zeusintheair said:


> But I need to have 32GB of RAM not 16...


16gb x 2 = 32...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2017)

I was going to say take the system in the backyard and put it out of its misery with a 12 gauge or a 556 by 45


----------



## Toothless (Oct 3, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I was going to say take the system in the backyard and put it out of its misery with a 12 gauge or a 556 by 45


I think water would do nicely.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 3, 2017)

Have you tried re seating the processor in its socket? I had some memory issues similar to yours recently and taking the processor out and putting it back in magically fixed all of my issues. It's worth a try.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 3, 2017)

Z97 will power on no boot, hit rest pins while powered on done


----------



## zeusintheair (Oct 3, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Have you tried re seating the processor in its socket? I had some memory issues similar to yours recently and taking the processor out and putting it back in magically fixed all of my issues. It's worth a try.



Yes, I did... but same problem...


----------



## zeusintheair (Oct 3, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Z97 will power on no boot, hit rest pins while powered on done



Didn't understand...


----------



## zeusintheair (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello guys,

I returned:

G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2133 PC3-17000 16GB 2x8GB CL9
G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2133 PC3-17000 16GB 2x8GB CL9

Do you recommend me another RAM that it's compatibility with G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2133 PC3-17000 16GB 2x8GB CL9 ?

I don't want to lose the two sticks of 8GB but I need 32GB RAM asap... 

Please help! thank you


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 5, 2017)

Look at the memory compatibilty list found on your motherboard's website and pick a set out that meets your requirements.

Said that 3 days ago. 



EarthDog said:


> Your best bet for supported RAM is what is listed on the QVL. Buy a set that fits your 32GB needs from their QVL list.


----------



## mad1394 (Oct 5, 2017)

https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z97-GAMING-5#support-mem

Follow the link and go to compatibility -> memory support.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 6, 2017)

mad1394 said:


> https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z97-GAMING-5#support-mem
> 
> Follow the link and go to compatibility -> memory support.



I looked at that on my android phone, just a side note can't seem to get to memory support unless you request the desktop site

Edit...

Heres a partial list 



Spoiler



ADATA AX3U1600W8G9-DB DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
ADATA AX3U2133W4G10-DR DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
ADATA AX3U2133W8G10-DR DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
ADATA AX3U2400W8G11-DMV DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
ADATA AX3U3100W4G12-DMV DDR3 3100 3100 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
ADATA AX3U3100W4G12-DMV(OC) DDR3 3300 3300 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
AMD AP38G1869U2K DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
AMD AG34G2130U1 DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
Apacer AHU04GFA60C9Q3G DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Apacer AHU04GFA60C9Q1D DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Apacer AHU08GFA60CBT3G DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Apacer AHU04GFB33CAQ3G DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Apacer 78.BAGFR.AFD0C DDR3 2666 2666 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Apacer 78.BAGHB.AFC0C DDR3 2933 2933 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
Apacer 78.BAGHN.AFC0C DDR3 3000 3000 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
Avexir AVD3U16000904G-4CM DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Avexir AVD3U21330904G-4CIR DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Avexir AVD3U24001004G-2CM DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Avexir AVD3U26661104G-4CM DDR3 2666 2666 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMZ8GX3M4X1600C9 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V SS 2GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY8GX3M2A1600C9 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V SS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CML16GX3M4X1600C8 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY16GX3M2A1600C9 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY32GX3M4A1600C9 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CML16GX3M2A1600C10 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMX16GX3M2A1600C11 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V SS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD8GX3M2A1866C9 DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY16GX3M2A1866C9 DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY32GX3M4A1866C9 DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMZ32GX3M4X1866C10 DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD16GX3M2A1866C9 DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD32GX3M4A1866C9 DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY8GX3M2A2133C11R DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD16GX3M4A2133C9 DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A2133C11R DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.5V SS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD8GX3M2B2133C9 DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY16GX3M2A2133C11R DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD16GX3M2A2133C9 DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD32GX3M4A2133C9 DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD16GX3M4A2400C10 DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY16GX3M2A2400C10R DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD16GX3M2A2400C10 DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD32GX3M4A2400C10 DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A (Ver 5.29) DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
Corsair CMD16GX3M4A2666C11 DDR3 2666 2666 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Crucial BLT4G3D1608DT2TXRG.16FM DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Crucial BLS4G3D169DS3.16FED2 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Crucial BLE4G3D1869DE1TX0.16FKR DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
Crucial BLT8G3D1869DT1TX0.16FED DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Crucial BLE8G3D1869DE1TX0.16FED DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Crucial BLS8G3D18ADS3.16FED DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
ESSENCORE KM3N4GX2W-2133-10-12-12-31-0 DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.60V SS 4GB √ √ √ 
ESSENCORE KM3U4GX2W-2133-10-12-12-31-0 DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.60V SS 4GB √ √ √ 
ESSENCORE KM3G4GX2W-2133-10-12-12-31-0 DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.60V SS 4GB √ √ √ 
ESSENCORE KM3U4GX2Y-2400-11-13-13-31-0 DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
ESSENCORE KM3G4GX2Y-2400-11-13-13-31-0 DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
ESSENCORE KM3N4GX2Y-2400-11-13-13-31-0 DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
ESSENCORE KM3G4GX2Y-2666-12-13-13-35-0 DDR3 2666 2666 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
ESSENCORE KM3U4GX2Y-2666-12-13-13-35-0 DDR3 2666 2666 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
ESSENCORE KM3G4GX2Y-2800-12-14-14-36-0 DDR3 2800 2800 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
ESSENCORE KM3U4GX2Y-2800-12-14-14-36-0 DDR3 2800 2800 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.6V DS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-12800CL8D-8GBECO DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.35V DS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-1600C9Q-32GXM DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-14900CL9Q-16GBZL DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-14900CL10D-16GBXL DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-14900CL9D-8GBXL DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.50V DS 8GB √ √
G.Skill F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-2133C9Q-32GZH DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.6V DS 8GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-2133C10Q-32GSR DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.6V DS 8GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-19200CL8D-4GBPID DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V DS 2GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-2666C11Q-32GTXD DDR3 2666 2666 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-2800C12Q-16GTXDG DDR3 2800 2800 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-2800C12Q-32GTXDG DDR3 2800 2800 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-2800C11Q-32GTXD DDR3 2800 2800 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-2933C12Q-16GTXDG DDR3 2933 2933 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
G.Skill F3-3000C12Q-16GTXDG DDR3 3000 3000 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
Geil GEL316GB1866C9QC DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.65V SS 4GB √ √ √
Geil GEL332GB1866C9QC DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX16C9B1/4FR DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX16C9B1/4LR DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX1600C9D3LK2/8GX DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.35V DS 4GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX1600C9D3T1K2/8GX DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX1600C9D3K3/12GX DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX1600C9D3K6/24GX DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX16LC10K2/16X DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.35V DS 8GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX16C10B1K2/16X DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
HyperX KHX16C9K2/16 DDR3 1600 1600 N/A 1.5V DS 8GB √ √ √
Kingston KHX1866C9D3K2/8GX DDR3 1866 1866 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Kingston KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 4GB √ √ √
Kingston KHX21C11T1BK2/8X DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.6V DS 4GB √ √ √
Kingston KHX21C11T3FK8/64X DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.65V DS 8GB √ √ √
Kingston KHX2133C11D3T1K2/16GX DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.6V DS 8GB √ √ √
Kingston KHX21C11T1BK2/16X DDR3 2133 2133 N/A 1.6V DS 8GB √ √ √
Kingston KHX2400C11D3K4/8GX DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V SS 2GB √ √ √
Kingston KHX24C11K4/16X DDR3 2400 2400 N/A 1.65V


----------



## zeusintheair (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello but I should be at same speed latency right? Dunno If i can buy another brand or must be the same..

I have G.Skill TridentX DDR3 2133 PC3-17000 16GB 2x8GB CL9


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 6, 2017)

Sell what you have and buy new 32gb from the list.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 6, 2017)

zeusintheair said:


> Didn't understand...




 The board will not boot, then while it has power but doing nothing, showing nothing, hit the reset pins. boom it will boot........trust me!


----------

